# How 2 activate Airtel Live?



## Jayakrishnan (Jun 10, 2007)

How can I activate Airtel Live??? Plz help me.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 10, 2007)

Ooophss......This already discussed here many times , call customer care and ask them to activate it


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Jun 11, 2007)

I did as U said by calling 2 costomer care. But when I try 2 connect 2 Airtel Live, it displays "Communication Failure". When I checked the settings of Airtel Live, the username and password woz empty. Is there any username and password for Airtel Live?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 11, 2007)

In Delhi you have to send ACTLIVE on postpaid and PLIVE on prepaid to tollfree number 121. Password and username are empty


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Jun 11, 2007)

Its working now. Thank you guys for your help.


----------

